# A epic battle...



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

...was fought yesterday between my 14yo granddaughter and a Black Tip Shark damn near 7 feet long! I would guess she (the fish) would have weighed something around 125 pounds. We were fishing on the nothern end of Carolina Beach NC with a fellow Jason. He had a good hit and ask if she wanted the strike. She did and jumped onto a 12/0 Senator! Soaking wet she won't go as heavy as the shark, and to see the determination and excitement in her shining eyes was worth more than I could ever make in two lifetimes! Money simply cannot buy some things.

Here's a few photos:




























Here's a link to a few more:http://s97.photobucket.com/albums/l219/wbstarling/Kayla Caro Beach/

Bill    :fishing:


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

nice. i bet she'll have dreams of it and wait 'til school begins. ibet she cant stop talking about it in school.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Beautiful*

Way to go!!!!! Congrats on the catch.


----------



## JimInVA (May 17, 2005)

It just doesn't get much better than that... does it "GrandDad"?  

Jim


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

I have a feeling you were more excited and happier than she was.

Excellent catch !!!


----------



## fishinmama (Oct 14, 2006)

*You Go Girl!!!! Congrats!!*

proud pop-pop....happy girl....great story....thanks.


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

dang nice blacktip! she'll remember that one the rest of her life.


----------



## psurflp (Jun 5, 2007)

Awesome catch. Great fun.


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

*Daum Bill!!!!!*

Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

That is a nice shark!!! Looks like that rod and reel was bigger than her. I know the shark was.

Bill, good job on starting the young'uns on big game fishing!!!! I would definately blow that pic up and frame it for her.

Bill, You have to put Tanner on a shark of that size!!! A few years from now it will be Stink's turn. He is 3 now and I bet he would try to wrestle that thing up on the beach. Maybe at age 6 you can buckle him into a harness and see what he can do. 

Darin


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

THAT, folks is what this sport of ours is all about! VERY well done, young lady!


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Awesome


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*MAn Im glad you posted those*

I was waiting to see some pictures after I talked to you yesterday. WE'll see you.


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Most excellent Bill! I'm sure you were more thrilled for your daughter than can be articulated. Well done!


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Outstanding. Nice shark.


----------



## Conrad (Feb 23, 2007)

*Shucks...*

Jay and I went out last weekend and couldn't get a brake! What luck...congrats, I'll have to call Jay and give him some crap about setting me up!


----------



## Daddydobber (Mar 28, 2006)

Awesome !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## brandonmc (May 24, 2007)

Bill, your granddaughter rocks!:fishing:


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

I'd be one proud grandpappy too,tell her I said "purdy werk"...
I know how you feel,having a son younger than my grandson,and am proud of both... Her accomplishment is way beyond cool...


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

*Yo*

Now that's some nice pictures.
Pretty looking sand too.


----------



## Reelturner (Dec 24, 2003)

*A*

Good job on the shark!!!!

opcorn: opcorn: 

RT


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

hahah i know jason, we fished up here a good number of times.


he's all about some shark fishing...and catfishing....AND BIG MONSTER EARINGS ROFL

we call him lobes down here  


Conrad , tell jason that i get his voice mails like 2 days after he calls me for some reason.




Jesse


----------



## thebeachcaster (Aug 7, 2006)

*Bill*

I don't know you, but great report. Every time I see one like this it makes me realize how lucky I am to have Parents and Grandparents that took me fishing. Glad ya'll had fun!!!!!!!!!

Ward


----------



## Carolina Rebel (Aug 25, 2005)

That is freaking awesome!!! Congrats to her, thats a lifetime memory right there!


----------



## Seapuppy (Jul 17, 2005)

Great catch for the young lady! I know you are one proud papa'!

But...that ain't no Black Tip...It's the imfamous Bull Shark..the meanest & most dangerous shark in our waters! Considered extremely dangerous and unpredictable

Been up close to them too many times out in the shoals.

http://www.sharksurvivor.com/sharks/bullshark.htm

http://www.sharksurvivor.com/sharks/blacktipshark.htm

once again AWESOME !!opcorn: opcorn: She will never forget that day!!! 
Pup


----------



## Mullet Breath (Nov 15, 2006)

And I was proud with my Pomps, spot, and croakers this weekend. Of all people to hook up with that on the North end I'm glad it was who it was. Thaks for sharing the stoke.


----------



## Conrad (Feb 23, 2007)

*Look closer...*

It's a black tip. Look at the photobucket album at picture 100-0137, and you'll see the black tipping. The coastal species here has very little tipping, unlike some other subspecies. Also see the gray/white wash on the side, another give away.


----------



## PJnc284 (Apr 28, 2003)

The white anal fin and pointed snout are also a dead giveaway for a blacktip.


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

*This is Jason...*

...the guy that let my granddaughter use his rig to catch the BT. This is a nice article. http://www.starnewsonline.com/article/20070804/NEWS/708040425/-1/XML

Bill:fishing:


----------



## Katmaster Jr. (Apr 24, 2006)

Awesome!!!


----------



## Conrad (Feb 23, 2007)

*Article...*

There is supposed to be a full article in the upcoming magazine.


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

Bill, thank your granddaughter for shaming me. I feel like less of a man today.


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

*Don't worry about it...*

...I haven't got one on the beach yet either.  She may well wind up being hard core fish girl. 

Bill




1BadF350 said:


> Bill, thank your granddaughter for shaming me. I feel like less of a man today.


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

*This is old, but...*

...the guy that helped my granddaughter catch a really nice Black Tip summer before last way NCSharker. That's the guy that just posted a land based shark fishing story. He hooked the fish and literally handed the rod to my granddaughter. Pretty nice dude! Keep on keepin on Jason!!

Bill:fishing:


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Brilliant!


----------



## triple t (Nov 1, 2008)

Nice shark


----------

